# PZL.23 Karaś



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

Actually it's a PZL. 46 Sum

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)

Yep.. that's true. The pic was taken during the aviation exibition in Paris , 1938.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2017)

Nice catch Jim.

Great pics!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

Yes, and much more beautiful than it's predecessor IMHO.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Foto Beute-Flugzeug Polen mit Tarnung Kennung Staffelabzeichen PZL.23 Karas | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG PZL 23 KARAS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Blick auf ein abgeschossenes polnisches Flugzeug, Polen, (G) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

polnisches Flugzeug Typ PZL.23 Karas Flugfeld Warschau 6./ SG 77 Polen 1939 #19 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

Foto 2.Weltkrieg Kampf Flugzeug Kennung Polen wahrscheinlich in Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

2.WK Foto PK Stuka Polnisches Beute Flugzeug Kennung Wappen Rumänien Verbündete | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

2.WK Foto PK Polnisches Beute Flugzeug Kennung Wappen Rumänien Verbündete | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Stuka Flugzeug Junkers Ju87 nach Notlandung Polen bei Leokadiów 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto polnisches Beute Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz KRAKAU Polen 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto polnisches Beute Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz KRAKAU Polen 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

S324 Foto Wehrmacht Polen Feldzug Beute Flugzeug plane crash TOP Technik Mix ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Polen Poland Flugplatz Flieger Bruch Wrack | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Polen Poland Flugplatz Flieger Bruch Wrack in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Deblin,Polen















Foto,Flugzeug,Deblin,Polen,Wehrmacht,ww2 photo military plane,aircraft,poland,WH | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto,Flugzeug,Deblin,Polen,Wehrmacht,ww2 photo military plane,aircraft,poland,WH in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

22 08-08-1938 Monday





















WWII: PZL.23B KARAŚ ORIGINAL POLISH AIRCRAFT ARCHIVES PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1938 | eBay


PZL.23B KARAŚ. ORIGINAL POLISH AIRCRAFT ARCHIVES PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

8 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Deutsche Soldaten am poln. Flugzeug PZL.23 Karas bei Radom Polen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Soldaten am poln. Flugzeug PZL.23 Karas bei Radom Polen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Notgelandetes poln. Flugzeug PZL.23 Karas bei Radom Polen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Notgelandetes poln. Flugzeug PZL.23 Karas bei Radom Polen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 668048
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Radom but Kraków-Rakowice Czyżyny. The code number was 941-K . Karaś " White 9", s/n 44.10 of the 24 Recce Squadron.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug Wrack m. Wappen am Flugplatz KRAKAU Krakow Polen 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug Wrack m. Wappen am Flugplatz KRAKAU Krakow Polen 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Orig. Foto Polizei mit polnische Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz KRAKAU Polen 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Polizei mit polnische Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz KRAKAU Polen 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)

Yep .. Kraków Starachowice-Czyżyny airfield where Germens gathered Polish airplanes for scrapping. The first shot seems to be of "White 5" while the second one "White 9". Or both show the same Karaś 'White 5" but at the different time.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

C55 Foto 29. ID Polen Blitzkrieg Militär Flugplatz poln. Jäger Flugzeug Kennung | eBay
C52 Foto 29. ID Polen Blitzkrieg Militär Flugplatz poln. Jäger Flugzeug Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

C51 Foto 29. ID Polen Blitzkrieg Militär Flugplatz poln. Jäger Flugzeug Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie C51 Foto 29. ID Polen Blitzkrieg Militär Flugplatz poln. Jäger Flugzeug Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## J_P_C (Jul 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 373360


actually photos is presenting pzl-46 Sum prototype during Paris exhibition in 1938


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)

Yep .. see the next posts there.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

nr 7














Foto, Wk2, Flugzeugwrack der Polen bei Lublin, (N)50490 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Flugzeugwrack der Polen bei Lublin, (N)50490 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Flugplatz Warschau Okęcie















W836 Polen Flugplatz Warschau Okęcie polnische Flugzeuge Embleme polish airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W836 Polen Flugplatz Warschau Okęcie polnische Flugzeuge Embleme polish airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)

It is a PZL 43A for Romanian AF.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Foto, Nachr. Zug Stab I.R.93, Beute Maschine der Polen, Warschau (N)50535 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Nachr. Zug Stab I.R.93, Beute Maschine der Polen, Warschau (N)50535 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

nr 44















org. Foto Polen Flugzeug Flieger 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Polen Flugzeug Flieger 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)

Actually it is not the aitcraft number 44 but it's a part of the serial number used by the Polish AF. It started with "44" for the PZL 23 Karaś series .Then, the dot and one to three digits for an aircraft. There is the first digit "2" seen after the "44". The second one is almost unreadable. The serial was painted on the port side of the fuselage only, in front of the tail, with black or red paint.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

nr 4














FOTO - POLEN - FLUGZEUG - polnischer Flugplatz - Flugzeug mit Nr.4 - SELTEN - 8 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - POLEN - FLUGZEUG - polnischer Flugplatz - Flugzeug mit Nr.4 - SELTEN - 8 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

FOTO - POLEN - FLUGZEUG - polnischer Flugplatz mit Flugzeugen - TOP - SELTEN - 5 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - POLEN - FLUGZEUG - polnischer Flugplatz mit Flugzeugen - TOP - SELTEN - 5 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

FOTO - POLEN - FLUGZEUG - polnischer Flugplatz mit Flugzeugen - TOP - SELTEN - 3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - POLEN - FLUGZEUG - polnischer Flugplatz mit Flugzeugen - TOP - SELTEN - 3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------

